# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Tai nạn nghề săn bắn

## dungtran

Một thợ săn có bạn đến thăm. Người khách thăm thú khắp nơi trong nhà và trầm trồ trước những chiến tích của bạn. Đến trước một xác sư tử to lớn dị thường, ông ta hỏi:

- Cậu nhồi xác con quái vật này hồi nào thế?

- Ba năm trước đây - Chủ nhà đáp - Khi tớ đi săn với vợ tớ.

- Thế cậu nhồi nó bằng chất liệu gì vậy? - Người bạn hỏi tiếp.

- Vợ tớ!

***

Hai người bạn rủ nhau đi săn gấu. Một người ngồi trong cabin ôtô trong khi người kia vào rừng tìm dấu vết. Không bao lâu, anh ta bắt gặp một con gấu to và nổ súng nhưng chỉ làm nó bị thương. Con gấu giận dữ đuổi theo và anh chàng đánh rơi khẩu súng, vắt chân lên cổ chạy về nơi đậu ôtô. Gần tới nơi, đột nhiên anh ta trượt chân ngã sóng xoài. Con gấu vấp lên chàng thợ săn, ngã lọt vào cửa cabin ôtô đang để mở.

Anh chàng số đỏ bật dậy, đóng sập cửa cabin, gào lên với người bạn ngồi trong đó:

- Cậu lột da con gấu này nhé! Tớ đi tìm bắt con khác đây!

----------

